

Safari in a Nutshell: A Two-Day Anniversary Sale ($0.545/day) - abdelazer
https://blog.safaribooksonline.com/2015/07/07/safari-in-a-nutshell-a-two-day-anniversary-sale/

======
henleyNESS
This is an amazing price for the quantity of reads and vids.

------
jobu34
Sounds awesome!

------
jeffb0
Great deal

------
locriansax
Nice!!

------
billapepper
woohoo!

